# Old Whizzer any info ??



## JKT (May 29, 2018)

Hello, I don't know anything about Whizzers but ran across this one .. its said to be a 1947 ?? don't know for sure.. the only photos I have are these poor ones not really showing much in my opinion, but Whizzer people may be able to see more then I do.....  it says its missing the belt/pully guard but there are no photos of the other side.. can anyone enlighten me about this particular one ??? any thoughts to its value ?? thanks, John


----------



## stoney (May 29, 2018)

To me the bike itself is no Whizzer. The only things I see Whizzer related is of course the tank, the engine, all the controls, the rear wheel sheave, motor mount, rear stand and other odds and ends related to a Whizzer kit. The spokes to me do not look like the heavy .105's. Wheels are mis-matched. Looks to be a "J" model with the twist grip controls, maybe an "H" with twist controls. Can you find out serial number. I realize you could put a Whizzer kit on any bike. If the engine is not seized up to me the value is around $500.00. The value of the Whizzer parts only. I may out of it, I really haven't been around Whizzers for about 15 years, probably forgot more about them than I knew.


----------



## ratina (May 31, 2018)

The frame is postwar Cleveland Welding built


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2018)

About $1250 value without knowing more...


----------



## JKT (May 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> About $1250 value without knowing more...



thank you all very much.. I found out a little more about it.. its a "H" engine and has a title with it that has the numbers of the engine on the title and say's 1947 Whizzer..


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2018)

title worth $150+


----------



## JKT (May 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> title worth $150+



thank you...  is that on top of the $1250.00 ?? or included in it ?? do you know where I could locate a original belt guard for it ??


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2018)

I agree title is about $200.00. Also the echo pipe I did not see earlier. Bri is a little more generous than me, then again, he is more knowledgeable.


----------



## JKT (May 31, 2018)

stoney said:


> I agree title is about $200.00. Also the echo pipe I did not see earlier. Bri is a little more generous than me, then again, he is more knowledgeable.



ok thanks, I'm learning more lol.. so where there factory Whizzers with frames other then Schwinn's ?? I have seen a photo of one that says it has a factory CWC Whizzer frame .. is this possible ?? thanks..


----------



## JKT (May 31, 2018)

JKT said:


> ok thanks, I'm learning more lol.. so where there factory Whizzers with frames other then Schwinn's ?? I have seen a photo of one that says it has a factory CWC Whizzer frame .. is this possible ?? thanks..



I may have answered my own question... I now see through a little more research a few more factory dimpled CWC frames made for whizzers..


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2018)

JKT said:


> thank you...  is that on top of the $1250.00 ?? or included in it ?? do you know where I could locate a original belt guard for it ??



oh, maybe 1300-1400 with clear title


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 31, 2018)

Heh...? That's what my wife calls me , Old Whizzer


----------



## JKT (May 31, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Heh...? That's what my wife calls me , Old Whizzer



HaHaHa !! that's better then some of the things my Ex called me !!!


----------

